# VAT numbers



## Sim One (20 Apr 2005)

Hi 

Is there a site where you can find out a company's VAT number or is this information not freely available?

Sim


----------



## RainyDay (20 Apr 2005)

It's always on a company invoice and often on a letterhead.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2005)

I thought that a _VAT _registration number was simply the company registration number with _"IE" _prepended? If it is then you can look up company registration numbers on the [broken link removed].


----------



## Joe1234 (21 Apr 2005)

Not necessarily Clubman.  Company reg numbers are 6 digits where VAT numbers are 7 digits plus 1 letter.  There does not necessarily have to be a link between them.  For Example:  CRo number 223350, VAT number might be something like IE6223350B


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

OK - thanks for that clarification.


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

Yes, there is a site where u enter companys name or CRO number and it will tell u whether that co is VAT reg and give u the number.... sorry I cant remember link, but try Google


----------



## WizardDr (22 Apr 2005)

Try this and what you will be able to do is put in a VAT Number to see if it is valid and you get the name and address of the Registered Person. No result means you dont have a valid VAT Number


[broken link removed]


----------

